# Embarrassing IBS Moments



## JulieAZ (Dec 26, 2004)

It's bad enough that we have to deal with the pain, but don't you feel that you have you work your life around this disease?One of my most embarrassing moments was going with a new boyfriend to a Bed & Breakfast and having to go to the bathroom with him just a few feet away in our very small room. I spent the weekend in fear hoping I would not have an episode. I had to basically wait until he was out of the room, or turn on the shower so the noise would drown it it out.Traveling with friends is also a major deal. I shared a hotel room and was very embarrassed about my bathroom habits, often excusing myself so that I could have a moment alone in the room.How have you "worked your life around" IBS?


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

I know what your mean! I too avoid certain situations like going out w/ friends or shopping w/ others. I like to do that alone in case I had to leave. My IBS has been under control for a while now but I still think about it often. I am now 45 but have been dealing w/ IBS issues since age 19. I have been married for almost 21 yrs and still afraid to use the bathroom near my husband...will go farther to another one in the house...haha. Anyway, know what you are dealing with and I often envy others who can do things I avoid doing...out of fear of embarassment. I will die someday feeling I haven't lived my life to the fullest. don't get me wrong, I have done things, travelled, etc but still am very cautious and always play things safe and not as adventurous as I would like to be....You are NOT alone.


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi JulieAZ,Yes been there done that for over 12 years. Looking back I could cry for all the lost time and fun in my life I lost due to IBS D if I knew about Buspar then I would have been having a normal life rather then being almost house bound. Now I am IBS D free thanks to a mild sedative called Buspar. It has given me my life back and I do not get tired like you do from antidepressants do.Take CareRobin


----------

